# What's the best leather cleaner



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

Well as the title says I'm after a good leather cleaner and conditioner, I've just bought an audi a5 s-line interior and it needs a good clean and need to get some decent cleaner and conditioner to keep it looking at its best


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

gav1513 said:


> Well as the title says I'm after a good leather cleaner and conditioner, I've just bought an audi a5 s-line interior and it needs a good clean and need to get some decent cleaner and conditioner to keep it looking at its best


Im going to say Gliptone, obviously
It does do what is says on the tin though, along with being a countless winner of independent comparison tests.
We sale the GT11 Conditioner & GT12 Cleaner for £12.50 inc. Free P&P.:thumb:


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Megs stuff is meant to be good :thumb:


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

A damp microfibre once a week....


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Race glaze leather kit brilliant stuff


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Apc


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Dr Leather wipes as a cleaner. Fantastic stuff.

I use green shield wipes over that to condition.

Gives a great satin looking finish.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Apc


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

gav1513 said:


> Well as the title says I'm after a good leather cleaner and conditioner, I've just bought an audi a5 s-line interior and it needs a good clean and need to get some decent cleaner and conditioner to keep it looking at its best


Thats easy. Get youself some Dr Leather  Dont forget to thank me later  Its fantastic stuff which i rate very highly. Ive got the same leather ( got a TT ) and it keeps it looking like new. Also, modern day leathers no longer require conditioning, you should maybe do a wee search on here on the subject. Get yourself the liquid cleaner and the wipes too as there very handy on things like your gear knob and steering wheel and for topping up you seats...

:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Found the Zaino leather twins really good.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jammy J said:


> Thats easy. Get youself some Dr Leather  Dont forget to thank me later  Its fantastic stuff which i rate very highly. Ive got the same leather ( got a TT ) and it keeps it looking like new. Also, modern day leathers no longer require conditioning, you should maybe do a wee search on here on the subject. Get yourself the liquid cleaner and the wipes too as there very handy on things like your gear knob and steering wheel and for topping up you seats...
> 
> :thumb:


+1 for that


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Gliptone, makes the leather clean and soft I find.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

kasman said:


> Im going to say Gliptone, obviously
> It does do what is says on the tin though, along with being a countless winner of independent comparison tests.
> We sale the GT11 Conditioner & GT12 Cleaner for £12.50 inc. Free P&P.:thumb:


I love glimptone I use the separate cleaner and conditioner smells great and really works


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys, so far dead heat between dr leather and gliptone, so I may buy both to find out what each are like


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Dr Leather. One of the few detailing products I've bought and been amazed. Smells great too.


----------



## Miha (May 4, 2012)

I tried:
- Dr. Leather wipes
- Original BMW leather care
- Gliptone twins
- AutoFinesse Hide leather balsam

And i prefer AF Hide more than others. It is so easy to use, you can apply a small amount of product, it is not sticky, and it is more liquid than others. Plus, you get a great matt finish and nice soft smell. 

Dr. Leather wipes are good if you have convertible, and every week after ride you clean and protect your leather in few minutes.

M:wave:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Tried most over the years, then I found Dr Leather...

The wipes are handy, but I think they better suit individuals, so I now use the spray and from me it's much better.

:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Dr Leather :thumb:


----------



## omc1984 (Sep 3, 2012)

Give Colourlock a try!
Don't know whether you could get the products in GB, but they are the leather specialist. they are also the partners of a lot of museum - taking care of a lot of sensitive old or antique leather

www.lederzentrum.de


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Gliptone Leather Cleaner for me :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Damp cloth. If I need more cleaning power, I'll use a bit of detergent.


----------



## VW_GTi (Oct 27, 2005)

Out of all those listed, are any of the leather cleaners less smelly than Gliptone? I use Gliptone (and have for years) but that antiquated leather smell is really pungent and when you fire up the heated seats really stinks the cabin out. Also just does not suit the interior of a modern M3!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I use the poorboys leater stuff and find it spot on. I do have some car chem leather oil on the way too


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Zaino Leather cleaner gets my strong recommendation..... superb product works really really well


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

out of interest, does gliptone cleaner leave a leather smell or is it just the conditioner?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

gav1513 said:


> out of interest, does gliptone cleaner leave a leather smell or is it just the conditioner?


Not leather smell, more medicated, not my cup of tea


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

hmmm see thats the last thing i want going in my car as i like to smell my autosmart blast and not cleaning products haha


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Miha said:


> I tried:
> - Dr. Leather wipes
> - Original BMW leather care
> - Gliptone twins
> ...


Took me a while to catch on but I love your signature


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

SystemClenz said:


> Not leather smell, more medicated, not my cup of tea


Hmmmm see what you men about the medicated but I like it


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

gav1513 said:


> out of interest, does gliptone cleaner leave a leather smell or is it just the conditioner?


The cleaner has little smell. It is the conditioner supplying the leather aroma.
With regards to the latter posts about the chemical type smell. This seems to be down to the individual as Gliptone to countless users does leave a leather aroma. One of those things.:thumb:


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

I get a great mat finish with zymol cleaner then gliptone conditioner


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Another vote for Dr Leather here.

I asked the same question last year having tried a few that made the seats shiny or oily.

I bought the Dr Leather spray and applied with a microfibre cloth.
The seats remain factory look, whether the factory look is matte or satin.

My seats were matte and they remained like new.
Very happy with this product and it smells nice too, leather aroma in the car the following days is very very pleasant.

So content with this in fact that I now clean our black leather sofa and chairs in the living room with it. (cost £2.5k and I had no hesitation in using it)

HTH


----------



## 330i (Feb 20, 2013)

i personaly use AG leather cleaner to good effect or g101 at a very low concentration


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Dr leather hands down. I wasn't impressed with Gliptone personally. Dr leather cleaner to give all the leathers a proper scrub and then maintain it with the wipes.


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Always used Gliptone here, I rate it


----------

